# Took The Red Pill....WRONG CHOICE!



## Blastocuntis (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello everyone, I've decided I'd like to share my story with you all, mainly because I think it would be helpful to write it all down, my friends and family are sick of hearing about it so I'd like to 'vent' on here.

Six years ago I was the fittest and healthiest I had ever been, hitting the gym six days a week, doing weights, cardio, etc, and I had the body I'd always wanted, I was muscular, had a six pack, and my cardiovascular fitness was great too. The only thing I wanted to fix was my skin, I was 29 but still had regular acne breakouts, not awful acne, just a few spots around my nose, back, and chest, so I went to see my doctor. I had tried several medications in the past, but none had worked, so he said 'ok, I think it's time to try Accutane'. I'd heard about this drug from a doctor friend of mine, he said 'it's really strong, but it works'. So I read the long list of side effects, some of which were quite awful, but I was so desperate to clear my skin I went for it, and took my doctor's advice not to research the drug on the internet, which was stupid!! I took the drug for the required time, and it did clear my skin, but at the same time it also ruined my body. I was so tired and run down, I never felt the same again. Not long after finishing on Accutane myself and my girlfriend went on a short holiday to France, and while we were there I caught some kind of stomach bug. I never really thought about it at the time, but this could have been where all my problems really began.

A few months later I started to feel very strange, constantly tired, my head felt weird, I began to suffer with anxiety, and my bowel movements had slowed right down. So I went back to the doctor, and told him I thought the Accutane had damaged me. He was quite angry, told me he didn't think there was anything wrong with me, but he would arrange a blood test. The test came back showing that my Vitamin D levels were VERY low, so he gave me a prescription for vitamin D and sent me on my way. After taking the supplements for a while I guess I did feel a little better, but I was still tired, my head still wasn't right, and my bowel still wasn't functioning normally. This led to mood problems, and a general feeling of lameness. The relationship I was in ended, not really as a result of my issues, it just wasn't to be.

A few months later I found myself in another relationship, with a great girl, and I found myself thinking 'ok, this is the one'. However, during my time with her my problems got worse, I was falling apart, physically and emotionally, and I couldn't explain why. I began developing bags under my eyes, I was constantly anxious, and only had a bowel movement about once a week. My skin was getting bad again and my confidence was wrecked, I even had a rectal abscess at one point, that my doctor said could have put me in hospital. It took about a year for her to lose interest in me and start looking at other options. I could see this happening and lost my temper one night, after she'd disappeared with a big group of guys, I put my fist through her TV, and that was the end of that.

At this point I was so full of emotion I managed to get myself back into the gym, for the first time in a couple of years. I fought through the anxiety, and was running on pure pain and anger, I really loved the girl, and it all went wrong because of something that was out of my control. During this time I was DJing regularly in a cocktail bar, and started drinking with the staff, a lot. There was a girl working there who I became friendly with, and eventually we ended up together. She was a beautiful Latvian girl, and what do you know, I fell in love again, but unfortunately this was when the problems really started! I developed terrible anxiety, that refused to go away, my skin was awful, I had no energy for the gym, and my head was all over the place, really terrible brain fog, and I also developed OCD style intrusive thoughts, feeling like I was just on the verge of losing control. I would be at work, would feel the anxiety growing, until suddenly 'oh my god, where's the toilet!' As soon as I evacuated my bowels the anxiety would clear. Christmas 2012 arrived, and about a week before I began feeling stranger than I had ever felt, so I went back to see my doctor, I'd already seen him several times about the issues, but decided to leave it out as it's a whole other frustrating story! They arranged blood tests again, that showed I had high TSH levels, and told me they thought I may have a thyroid problem. So they waited a month and tested again, the test came back normal! This left me wondering what the hell was going on with my body, just a couple of years prior I was super fit, with the body of a boxer. So I started doing my own research and decided to take gluten out of my diet, and WOAH! I felt 50% better just by doing that one thing.

I took myself off to see a locally renowned nutritionist, who arranged a three day stool sample test. The test found I was carrying two parasites, Blastocystis Hominis, and Endolimax Nana. I tried killing them with herbal treatments and diet changes, but after a few months I was still struggling, so I looked for expert help from a doctor who had treated it before, my doctors didn't know what Blastocystis was, and doubted the validity of the test, which is stupid because it's far more advanced than the tests they use. The doctor I saw prescribed the triple antibiotic therapy, which wasn't pleasant, there was a war going on in my gut! After completing the course I was VERY fatigued, and had terrible IBS, began passing blood, etc. And once again, my girlfriend began to lose patience with the whole thing. I had changed completely by this point, wasn't DJing anymore, and rarely left the house, apart from when I had to go to work. She eventually left me for another guy. I was falling apart both physically and emotionally, it's a disgusting feeling having a girl who used to look at you with loving eyes just walk out the door like you are nothing, I was a sick, tired loser. So what did I do at this point? I got down the gym again!

I worked very hard, and gradually things started improving, to the point where I almost felt normal again. I started DJing again, socialising, and having fun, but, I got too complacent, and the alcohol, late nights, and bad food choices floored me once again. I didn't just have IBS, I now had CFS! Days at work spent wishing I was at home, and I would literally fall asleep the minute I got in.

What was the next step? Well, because I had been consistently failed by around five different doctors who just didn't know what to do with me, I decided to try spending a week at a detox retreat in Thailand! I headed out there and managed 6 and a half days fasting, after which I felt great. I was looking in the mirror thinking 'it's me, I'm finally seeing myself in the mirror!' My eyes were fully open, and the whites were brighter than they'd been for years, I really thought I was fixed! My excitement was soon stamped on when I started eating again. The guys at the retreat told me to break my fast with fruit, I had been avoiding fruit for about nine months, on the advice of my nutritionist. I ate the fruit for three or four days and my bowels were DISGUSTING! I became painfully constipated, like never before, and when I'd finally had enough I decided to do an enema. It was like green balls of cement, coated in blood, and I was not a well boy!

From that point until now I have been riding the IBS/CFS rollercoaster, spent a few months thinking it was SIBO, but tested negative for that last week. The last thing to do is get tested again for parasites, and I'm guessing the Blastocystis is still hanging around. If it is I will be doing everything I can to kill it!!

Until this thing happened to me I didn't appreciate just how much a digestive dissorder can screw with your body, I've learned so much along the way, which I am very grateful for, but it has ruined the last six years of my life, and robbed me of two relationships.

I want to beat this thing, I want to get out DJing again, I want to feel alive again, I want to go to work every day and be the best I can be, and I want to have the capacity to love and be loved again, and maybe one day be a father, but if I stay like this those things will NEVER be possible. I'm 35, and should be in my prime, but I'm fighting this crap instead, if only I'd not taken Accutane and realised that it was my food choices that caused acne my life would be beautiful! Doctors have a lot to answer for!


----------



## Altheia Biaterana (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow! What a story, sorry for you ups and downs. May you find a solution soon, to get that inner peace......


----------



## Blastocuntis (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the comment Altheia.

I've had a break through in the last week or so, with a product called 'Lactoferrin'. Took it all last week, then began to really feel a difference over the weekend, but last night and this morning I made the mistake of taking probiotics, and I've ended up with constipation again.

I really don't know why probiotics do that to me, most people say they help, but the things that help me the most appear to be antimicrobials, which tells me I still have a parasite problem.

I feel so depressed when I have a bad day, not sure how much more of the whole, 'two steps forward, one step back', deal I can take.

I've spent half of today feeling dizzy, so I rushed home from work to do an enema, then when I arrived home the guys in the office sent me a job, I'm an alarms engineer so the problem needed to be sorted asap, and I had to offload it onto a colleague, who already thinks I'm lazy, and is tired of hearing about my health problems. That's one of the hardest things for me, other people's lack of understanding.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am reading your posts. We have a lot in common. I also have to quit my job because I have been under-performing for the last ten years because I've been sick everyday.

I just remembered that the S. Boulardii is not colonizing. This means it disappears some eight days after you stop taking it.


----------

